# Lemon Pledge and chain lubrication(dumb question)



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

Can I use Lemon Pledge furniture wax as a chain lube since it is made of paraffin and it keeps dirt out? How about Turtle wax as a substitute? Thanks in advance.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

No and no. 

You need lube to stick to the chain and last. It needs a strong film strength. A can of pledge is probably the same price as real chain lube, theres no reason to even try. Keeping dirt out is kind of a benefit of good lube, not the main purpose. 

Wax typically makes for a very bad lube.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. I knew some use Pledge to wax bike frame I'm just curious if it works as a lube. I use an all purpose lube and it keeps the chain dirty and a dirt magnet. I heard of paraffin base lube for chains but are they good or not as good as all purpose lube. Someone already suggested diesel as an alternative.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Is what all the cool kids use 

Wipe the chain really well with a clean cloth after applying,


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. Makes a lot of sense because I never ever saw a chain saw blade dirty.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/Not+_118afcfb6c5fb96f1dc7d0bf46e4ea8c.jpg[\img]

We need more lemon pledge


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm guessing that Pledge also has some sort of detergent in it. You never want to use a lube that has any kind of detergent. That's why those "brilliant" people that think using motor oil on a chain is a good idea are wrong since those are designed to "clean" inside of engines and have detergents in them.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I've heard that lemon pleats sprayed on your frame makes for qwick clean up after a mud ride.
lemon pledge not pleats


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

mitzikatzi said:


> Is what all the cool kids use
> 
> Wipe the chain really well with a clean cloth after applying,


The BEST bike chain lube ever....hands-down!:thumbsup:


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

Be sure to keep any sprays, lubes and the like away/off your disc brake pads and rotors.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

elwoodturner said:


> I've heard that lemon pleats sprayed on your frame makes for qwick clean up after a mud ride.
> lemon pledge not pleats


It's true. I've been using pledge on my frame since I got it and it still looks brand new. Much better than any other luster that costs way more. And it smells good too


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've used Maxima Chain Wax (Motorcycle Chain Lube) on my ride and have been happy!
It keeps my drivetrain quiet and my chain from rusting... 

Dirt does stick to the wax... But I clean and re-lube after every ride.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Go for it, wax does work.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I know I'm in the minority, but I much prefer dry wax-based lubes.


----------



## mudlake (Feb 3, 2009)

i am another advocate of chainsaw bar oil
as for Pledge i used it to polish my bike and ended up contaminating the the disc pads front and back


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

mudlake said:


> i am another advocate of chainsaw bar oil


Stihl bar oil for me


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------

